# Logitech X530 5.1 Speakers problem



## vijaykrishna200 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello All,

This is my first post in this forum and i am glad to be a new member. 
I bought new Logitech X530 5.1 Speakers and i found few problems in connecting to my Laptop. I am using Lenovo Thinkpad T850 Series and Vista operating system. I found one green 3.5mm input jack on front side of my laptop.

I connected the green wire which is coming from the main speaker (speaker with volume control) to my laptop 3.5mm input jack and the sound is coming only from sub-woofer and 2 speakers..what about the remaining 3 speaker??. I just want to know how to connect all the 5 speakers and sub woofer to my laptop. Please suggest me your valuable advice. Thanks


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

in order to use all speakers your laptop must support 5.1 surround sound PLUS you must also play a DVD or something that has 5.1 encoding .. otherwise you just get a stereo effect or possibly 2.1 if you can play with the Bass settings via your soundcard.

Most PC's that have 5.1 surround sound support use the line in, line out & microphone sockets in order to send separate signals to the appropriate speaker, when the sound source has been "recorded" in the correct fashion. I too also have 5.1 Logitech system and found out the same "hard" way. But it sounds good anyway so I am not worried unduly.

I have seen in the past some cheapish USB sound dongles that might help you overcome the problem and get full sound at least when playing an appropriate DVD movie.


----------

